# White Spots, but doesn't look like Ick



## mrsmomortiz (Mar 23, 2009)

I first noticed it on several of my fry a couple days ago. They are about 5 weeks old. At first I thought it was just color coming through. But the more I looked I noticed on a couple of them the white areas look as though they were forming a bump on the fry. It doesn't look at all like it. More like they got hit with a drop of bleach and lost color in the spot. Then yesterday I noticed it on a couple of my female guppies as well. Like they are all losing their color. 
Any idea what it could be? I can't paste pic cause I have no batteries in my camera right now, sorry. If I find a link with a similar photo I will add it. Thanks for your help. I've been so proud that so many of my fry (about 40) have survived this long I really don't want to lose any of them now!

A couple additions.... I did do a small water change a couple days ago. Trying to warm up the water on a day our furnace was out and the aquarium water was in the 60's. After doing a water change and adding warm water the temp got up to 84. It's not at 74 today. After reading a couple other posts I did just add some salt to the tank. I also added some of the melafix (not sure of spelling). Would a 50% water change be advisable? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

